# tmacs 20+ scoring streak



## grizzoistight

comes to a crashing hault tonight
it was a good streak which i thought would last the whole season..
anyways the mavs are the last team which i thought that could shut him down
3 for 14 is miserable though..
just shows that tmac only plays well against the garbage teams


----------



## ChiBron

huh? he checked in the game with his team down 28-9. He hurt his ribs badly against the Spurs, and entered this game with a protective rap around his right rib. Only played 25 mins. and sat out the 4th. I don't know y he even played this game after sitting out all the practices due to severe pain. Too bad the streak had to end in this kind of fashion where he's hurt. 

Bucks got beat by the bulls tonight.....that helps magic stay put on that 7th seed.


----------



## grizzoistight

*yea i saw he didnt start*

there was no need to for tmac to even play in this game 
oh well hopefully be healthy in the playoffs becuz i dont wanna hear any excuses


----------



## ChiBron

> yea i saw he didnt start


I don't think u did, thus talking abt the mavs "shutting" t-mac down. U probably checked the boxscore after the end of the game, and started jumping with absolute joy when u saw the last column of t-mac's line


----------



## thegza

T-Mac didn't even start the game, his minutes were limited. Grizzo, take it easy man you say his scoring streak has ended as if it was a bad thing. Hats off to McGrady for a wonderful streak.

Quit bashing the guy for no reason, Grizzo. And having a scoring streak for that long means he only scores against garbage teams? your theory makes alot of sense. Also, why is he the league's leading scorer then? Please answer that.


----------



## grizzoistight

*im talkin about his 40 pt games*

make a list of all them and tell me who they are against
i saw on nba.com that he didnt start.. i thought it was for disciplinary reasons

post that list for me though please..


----------



## The_Franchise

*Carmelo*

YEEEAAA... my bold prediction during the sweet sixteen of Jayhawks over Syracuse in the Final can still hold true.

TMac was hurtin... he's human. Damn those Suns, beat the TimberWovles!


----------



## toiletscrubber

What, so hold on for a sec, let me get this clear, first of all, did T-Mac score 20+ points against the Lakers, Kings, Spurs, Pacers, Nets, Wolves, or Portland. 
Ok, let me tell you.
T-Mac score 38 against the Lakers, 41 against the Kings, 36 in another game against the Kings, 46 against Detroit, 21 against Lakers in another game, 35 against the Spurs, 35 against Detroit, 26 against the MAvs, 30 against the Wolves, 24 against the Blazer. 

According to your theory of T-Mac only play well against garbage team, oh, I know, you can saying the Kings, Lakers, Spurs, Pacers, Pistons, Wolves are definately garbage teams!

Hey! That's right, the Lakers and Kings and Spurs are garbage teams because T-Mac played well against them!

Secondly, why didn't u post something like that when Kobe score 13 points against the Celtics?


----------



## ChiBron

T-mac's 40 pt games this season have come against the Nets, Bucks, Hornets, Detroit, Washington, Miami, Seattle, Sacramento and Denver. I'm sure i'm missing one more team. Anyway, the only teams i would call 'bad' on that list r Miami and Denver.


----------



## grizzoistight

*man i wasnt hating on tmac at all*

his streak was awesome 
although his shooting the last few games has been awful
i was just sayin it ended!!
relax!!

anyways i will rip on tmacs winning % in the playoffs however


----------



## toiletscrubber

Kobe 
Boston 
Golden State 
Houston 
Memphis 
Sixers 
Seattle 
Phoenix 
Utah 
New York 
Denver 
Denver 
San Antonio 
New York 
Houston 
Utah 
Portland 
Seattle 
Washington

T-Mac
Seattle
Bucks
Kings
Detroit
Hornets 
Bulls
Nets
Bucks
Denver
Wizards
Hornets



so let see, I might miss maybe a game or two, but here it is.
Kobe scored 18 games over 40, and T-Mac scores 11

11 games of Kobes 18 40 point games are against teams that's currently not in the play off. 

4 games of T-Mac's 11 games are against non play off teams. 

So, what do u think, I guess T-Mac only play well against garbage teams.


----------



## grizzoistight

*i guess*

anyways hopefully bonehead doc will keep on subbin tmac in for only like 2 quaters a game that way kobe will win the scoring title


----------



## Idunkonyou

What a [strike]bullsh*t[/strike] thread. The Mavs didn't shut down McGrady. He shut down himself. He had a protective rap around him ribs and he only played 23 minutes. He shouldn't have played at all, but it goes to show that the kid cares about winning more then he does his stats. He tried to help his team but couldn't. Oh well. He will have many more streaks in the future. 


**edited due to profanity**
the insults have to stop, eveyone has a right to an opinion. 


rynobot


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: im talkin about his 40 pt games*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> make a list of all them and tell me who they are against
> i saw on nba.com that he didnt start.. i thought it was for disciplinary reasons
> 
> post that list for me though please..


i thought u knew basketball... T Mac not start because of disiplinary reasons? he's the star player... even if they allowed him to get away with anything... he still wouldnt do anything he wanted... COP OUT!


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: i guess*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> anyways hopefully bonehead doc will keep on subbin tmac in for only like 2 quaters a game that way kobe will win the scoring title


i thought you said you wasnt hatin? duuuuuuuumb!


----------



## BallBiologist

This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen in my life.

Griz, you should be banned from watching/talking/listening to basketball.

I forgot to mention... Tmac will do it again next season..


----------



## Pinball

Damn Grizzo, you're making us Lakers fans look dumb as hell.

*Ignore the avatar


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> comes to a crashing hault tonight
> it was a good streak which i thought would last the whole season..
> anyways the mavs are the last team which i thought that could shut him down
> 3 for 14 is miserable though..
> just shows that tmac only plays well against the garbage teams





> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> there was no need to for tmac to even play in this game
> oh well hopefully be healthy in the playoffs becuz i dont wanna hear any excuses





> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> his streak was awesome
> although his shooting the last few games has been awful
> i was just sayin it ended!!
> relax!!
> anyways i will rip on tmacs winning % in the playoffs however





> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> anyways hopefully bonehead doc will keep on subbin tmac in for only like 2 quaters a game that way kobe will win the scoring title


But you aren't hating? Right...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> comes to a crashing hault tonight
> it was a good streak which i thought would last the whole season..
> anyways the mavs are the last team which i thought that could shut him down
> 3 for 14 is miserable though..
> just shows that tmac only plays well against the garbage teams



Grow up.


----------



## JNice

38 against LA.
47 vs Bucks.
41 against Kings.
36 against Kings.
41 against Seattle.
46 against Pistons.
40 against Hornets.
34 against Philly.
35 against Spurs.
37 against Philly.
46 against Nets.
48 against Bucks.
41 against Hornets.
39 against Philly.


Yep, he is really blowing it against the good teams.


----------



## grizzoistight

*my bad*

i guess i get a little carried away at times when talkin about tmac, he did put up some big numbers against those teams.. oh well
i still dont like his game, yea he can score at ease but what good has that done for his team?


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: my bad*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i guess i get a little carried away at times when talkin about tmac, he did put up some big numbers against those teams.. oh well
> i still dont like his game, yea he can score at ease but what good has that done for his team?


it wins his team games. they are in the playoffs and will probably go just as far as the lakers(lose in the 1st round). kobe's record this year without shaq is 3-9(i think). tmac's record this year without shaq is 39-36. i'd take tmac's any day. so obviously tmac is better, right?


----------



## dr-dru

> yea he can score at ease but what good has that done for his team?


...


----------



## grizzoistight

*good point there*

kobes record without shaq is 3 -9 um so that means tmacs better..
the team is built around shaq, the 3 other starters might not start on any other playoff team in the west
and i like how you say the lakers will lose in rd 1 -- the same thing people said last year and guess what happened..


----------



## toiletscrubber

you did nothing to back up your point grizzo, everyone is entitle to their opinion, T-Mac plays well, and he's team is a winning team, and the Lakers with Kobe is a NON-Playoff team, that's the truth! Yes, the Laker's role players sucks, but Magic is not much better, Armstrong is too old, Jacque Vaugh is NOT a NBA starter, Andrew Decelerq and Shawn Kemps are NOT NBA starting centre.

Just because you don't like T-Mac's game, doesn't mean u can just come and bash T-Mac and ignore the truth. Grow up.


----------



## grizzoistight

*yea i realize that*

but vaughn seemed to do pretty good against nash..
plus gooden is a million times better than madsen
and giricek can actually play unlike fox..
plus dont forget they got whitney now also
kemp is still better than samaki or slava so..


----------



## tmacistight

I still don't see you backing up your claims toward tmac. I know there is a rivalry between tmac and kobe and of course im with tmac. But that doesn't mean that I'm gonna constantly bash kobe because I know he is of the nba's best. I bet you check his boxscore everynight to find a game where you can bash tmac, and of course you chose last night not knowing the situation at all. And, man it has taken a long time to find a game where tmac played bad.


----------



## JNice

*Re: my bad*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i guess i get a little carried away at times when talkin about tmac, he did put up some big numbers against those teams.. oh well
> i still dont like his game, yea he can score at ease but what good has that done for his team?


What has he done for the team? Everything. Orlando would be in the lead for the LeBron stakes if it weren't for Tmac.

Orlando has possibly the worst starting point in the league, or top 5 worst. Probably the worst frontcourt in the league, maybe even including Gooden. And probably the single worst rebounding and defending PF in the league in Garrity. Lets not forget Jeryl Sasser, who may have the worst outside shot in the league. Ben Wallace has a prettier stroke than him.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Just close this thread. It is worthless and it was only created to bait McGrady fans.


----------



## tmacistight

Goodpoint! But if we did that half the threads on this site would be closed.


----------



## Idunkonyou

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> Goodpoint! But if we did that half the threads on this site would be closed.


No there is a difference in debating something and flat out trying to bait people into getting angery. This thread is nothing but flame bait. Needs to be closed.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

I didn't even know he had a streak going. How long did it go?


----------



## grizzoistight

*man 20 pts is no big deal*

thats 5 pts a quater!!   

kobes streak on the other hand is legendary..


----------



## toiletscrubber

you started a thread that says T-Mac suck because his streak of 20ppg just ended, and he only play well against garbage teams, and then come back and say 20 ppg streak is nothing, and Kobe's was lengendary. What were u thinking? Grow up, go read some comments that were post by kingogkings, B-Ball Doctor, and rubyg, and you will know how immature you look and y this thread should get close.


----------



## JNice

*Re: man 20 pts is no big deal*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> thats 5 pts a quater!!
> 
> kobes streak on the other hand is legendary..



Oh course it is.. blah blah blah. Of course Tmac is gonna finish the season with the highest scoring average in like a decade, but that doesn't matter.

You constant attempts at trying to knock Tmac, which I am sure most pass off as just being your mindless bias, might lead some to believe you are a little insecure about something.


----------



## tmacistight

If its no big deal, then why hasn't anyone else in the nba done it (yes, including kobe). It is one of the longest streaks ever.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Only 3 other players have longer streaks of 20 or more points a game in the history of the NBA. Ya his streak meant nothing.


----------



## beautifulkobe

I was surpirsed that his streak ended.Ive seen him play with a bad back and he still has dropped 30 points,stomach virus 38.But anyway I really thought he would break kobes record of 30 point games.kobe did it 16 straight but it was all tied together with his streak of over 35 and 9 straight 40 point games.

Tmac has had a very impressive season.Hell be the only player to finish 30-6-6.Kobe was on that trail but he decided in march that he wasnt going to shoot until the 4th quarter so he wont be in the history books.He is at 29.9 now but that will continue to drop.


----------



## grizzoistight

*ok in tmacs great scoring spree*

what was the teams record in that run?? 
um i think 500 or right under 500
like i said before big deal that he can score a lot if he doesnt get w's then it doesnt matter ( Go ahead all of u haters and bring up shaqs name   )

in kobes 30+ streak the teams record was 13 - 3

PERIOD


----------



## tmacistight

What are you talking about? The magic were playing they're best basketball during that streak. Try looking things up before you make comments like that. BTW, nobody has brought kobe or shaq into this argument so don't even try that.


----------



## grizzoistight

*i did look at the games man*

go back and look at all the games like the last 35 or so that he scored 20+ then see what their record is..:yes: 
they were playin great ball for like 5 games after the trade.. check out the whole streak then talk!


----------



## tmacistight

We were just talking about the 30pt streak in the previous posts and during that stretch they have been making a run. Look at the last 14 games.


----------



## grizzoistight

*well if we were talkin about his*

20+ streak which is the topic of this thread then the teams winning % is barely 500..


----------



## tmacistight

What's your point? The magic would 5-40 during that stretch without tmac. So getting above 500 during that stretch is still impressive. I'm just curious as to what your beef is with tmac?


----------



## grizzoistight

*i told you*

i think tmac is a great player.. 
he can score at will on anyone
but i dont think hes a leader.. 
i would rather have pierce than tmac.. ( compare their numbers)
until tmac proves something to me in the postseason then my feelings on him wont change

Yea it will be tough to beat the pacers or whoever they play
yea they dont have a center.. but still the east is weak, drew gooden might be one of the top 10 big guys in the east 
giricek is one of the better shooters in the conf plus they have a lot of really good role players ( like the pistons..) maybe its doc rivers or grant hills injury that is holding tmac back.. but since he is the captain and the leader hell take the blame for another first round exit..
by the way u didnt hear the hornets complaining that they were missing mashburn last year in the playoffs when they smacked the magic!!!


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: ok in tmacs great scoring spree*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> ( Go ahead all of u haters and bring up shaqs name   )
> 
> PERIOD



grizzo... ur a hater... face it



> Parking pass 10$
> nachos without the jalapenos 3.00$
> playoff ticket 35$
> seeing tmac getting eliminated from the first round and then making excuses afterwards priceless


yet you complain when people pick apart Kobe's game?

Kobe BETTER win at least one ring when SHAQ retires...


----------



## grizzoistight

*ill agree with that*

but i think kobe is gonna leave town and prove to everyone he can do that..
just imagine if they have a team that could run with kobe
how about jerry west signing him
jason williams
mike miller
kobe 
stro 
pau
that team would be solid in 2 or 3 years esp after pau puts on weight..


----------



## tmacistight

You may be right, but we will never know until we see it now will we. Just as we will never know how great a leader tmac is until he has a solid #2 option.


----------



## grizzoistight

*ill agree with u*

but who is allen iversons second option the last couple years
mckie? snow?
who was stackhouses second option last year cliff robinson? chucky atkins?
i wish hill would come back or just retire.. i would like to see tmac advance in the playoffs just so the rivalry between him and kobe would strengthen


----------



## rynobot

*Re: ill agree with u*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> but who is allen iversons second option the last couple years
> mckie? snow?
> who was stackhouses second option last year cliff robinson? chucky atkins?
> i wish hill would come back or just retire.. i would like to see tmac advance in the playoffs just so the rivalry between him and kobe would strengthen


to tell you the truth Grizzo this is the first time I actually kinda agree with your view point.


----------



## grizzoistight

*damn ryno*

the first time??
u havent agreed with me about how bad fox and walker are??
im sure we have the same views on somethings..


----------



## tmacistight

Thats a valid point. But stackhouse did have wallace its amazing how you left him out. And to a lesser extent iverson did have mutumbo. Even if he's not a 2nd option hes a solid inside presence and in the weak east that is enough.


----------



## rynobot

*Re: damn ryno*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the first time??
> u havent agreed with me about how bad fox and walker are??
> im sure we have the same views on somethings..


On Fox and Horry yes, but on many other I disagree with you.


----------



## grizzoistight

*i guess*

mike miller 
horace grant 
armstrong 
and garrity who shot 43% from three and averaged 11 pts per game dont count??


----------



## rynobot

*Re: i guess*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> mike miller
> horace grant
> armstrong
> and garrity who shot 43% from three and averaged 11 pts per game dont count??


I don't even understand what you'r talking about there?


----------



## tmacistight

Now this was a predictable response. The Magic first off didn't have Horace Grant for basically the whole season. As much as I love Darrel Armstrong, he is getting old and is on the decline and isn't capable of putting up big numbers. Pat Garrity and Mike Miller are exactly what you said three point shooters. They are very inconsistent. I don't care what you say a shooting team can't win a championship because eventually those shooters are going to struggle. Allen Iverson during his championship run had Dikembe Mutumbo and Tyrone Hill, which provided a solid defensive presence and rebounding. This something Tmac has never had. Sure Gooden is good but he has been in and out of the lineup. Come playoff time we can't count on our young guys either so we have to turn to the vets, which is something iverson obviously had.


----------



## grizzoistight

*ok look at the boxscores..*

game 1 
http://www.nba.com/games/20020420/ORLCHA/boxscore.html
tmac 8 for 21
armstrong who is "too old" with 16 pts..
horace grant with 10 boards -- mike miller didnt play too well
game 2 
tmac shoots under 50% (barely) armstrong 13 garrity 18 troy hudson 26 pts
http://www.nba.com/games/20020423/ORLCHA/boxscore.html
game 3
tmac yea he had a lot of points but he shot 11 for 25 
armstrong who is "too old " 21 pts 
garrity 11 
monty williams 10
horace grant 10 pts 10 boards
http://www.nba.com/games/20020427/CHAORL/boxscore.html
game 4
which was an *** kicking!!
tmac puts up a good game of 35 pts
armstrong 11 pts
miller 10 pts
ewing 10 pts 10 boards

so in all honesty the role players did a good job -- remember the hornets were missing mash plus i think in game 1 tmac blew it in the final minutes then started to complain about how his back hurt


----------



## Idunkonyou

Wow. The Hornets were missing Mashburn. Well the Magic were missing Hill. Also Why are you counting Miller? He did jack in that series mainly because he was injuried too. McGrady was also hurt with a inflamed ligament in his back, yet still averaged 30/7/7/2/1 for the series. 

The only other player that has helped McGrady in the playoffs the last 2 years has been Garrity, who scored a lot but gave up even more on the defensive end, which muted his offensive performance. 

Also I love how Grizz gives out names like Stackhouse and Iverson. Iverson only had the coach of the year, defensive player of the year, 6th man of the year and he was the MVP when he went to the finals. Stackhouse again had the DPOTY, 6th man of the year in Williamson and a good all around team last year. 

Any way you slice it, McGrady has never had a good all around team in his corner. Oh he has had some scorers, but they can't play any D, which is something you must have if you want to win in the playoffs. Every one already knows McGrady's frontcourt woes the last 3 seasons, something else that you must do which is rebound if you want to advance in the playoffs. Hopefully with the development of Hunter and Gooden will change that bad fortune.


----------



## tmacistight

Why are you mentioning Grant, he has not played for the Magic all year. Also if you look at Darrel's numbers this year compared to last year they have dropped considerably. Obviously, since you aren't a magic fan you have no idea about the conditions the magic are under everytime they enter the playoffs and that is full of injuries. Everytime you have a new post your argument gets weaker and weaker. I can tell you base all your basketball knowledge and stats alone.


----------



## jbahseng

*Re: ok look at the boxscores..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> game 1
> http://www.nba.com/games/20020420/ORLCHA/boxscore.html
> tmac 8 for 21
> armstrong who is "too old" with 16 pts..
> horace grant with 10 boards -- mike miller didnt play too well
> game 2
> tmac shoots under 50% (barely) armstrong 13 garrity 18 troy hudson 26 pts
> http://www.nba.com/games/20020423/ORLCHA/boxscore.html
> game 3
> tmac yea he had a lot of points but he shot 11 for 25
> armstrong who is "too old " 21 pts
> garrity 11
> monty williams 10
> horace grant 10 pts 10 boards
> http://www.nba.com/games/20020427/CHAORL/boxscore.html
> game 4
> which was an *** kicking!!
> tmac puts up a good game of 35 pts
> armstrong 11 pts
> miller 10 pts
> ewing 10 pts 10 boards
> 
> so in all honesty the role players did a good job -- remember the hornets were missing mash plus i think in game 1 tmac blew it in the final minutes then started to complain about how his back hurt


Dude, I believe it is 2003 now. Are you still living in 2002? This is getting rediculous, why don't you use his rookie's year number to bash him? Don't you have anything better to do than posting some flame bait to bash T.Mac?


----------



## grizzoistight

*man i realize that*

thanks for tellin me it was 2003 bud!!
the guy was talkin about how he had no help in last years playoffs so i showed him the boxscores


----------



## tmacistight

*You're wrong*

I was not talking about last year's playoffs. If you noticed I said we didn't have Horace Grant, which is in reference to this years team not last years. Anyway I thought you might enjoy this quote from Shaq of your beloved Lakers. 

“T-Mac is one of my favorite players because he’s very unselfish, is a very humble kid and plays hard all the time.” - Shaquille O’Neal, L.A. Lakers


----------



## The_Franchise

*grizzoistight*

Nachos in Staples center are only $3? Lucky *******. In the Compaq center, its $6! Headbands are $12! Rockets caps cost $27! And everyone buys. Its all for the new arena, the new jerseys and the new Rockets of next year.

$35 playoff ticket? In LA? Where do they put you, the parking lot?


----------



## GNG

*Grizzo's streak*

Oh well, it's too bad T-Mac's streak is over.

But hey, at least grizzo is still maintaining an even more legendary streak -- more impressive than either Kobe's or T-Mac's accomplishments --

-- 20+ fall-on-the-floor-laughing, idiotic posts per day. Congratulations, Grizzo.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Grizzo's streak*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Oh well, it's too bad T-Mac's streak is over.
> 
> But hey, at least grizzo is still maintaining an even more legendary streak -- more impressive than either Kobe's or T-Mac's accomplishments --
> 
> -- 20+ fall-on-the-floor-laughing, idiotic posts per day. Congratulations, Grizzo.


Haha!

-Petey


----------



## 33

*Re: Grizzo's streak*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Oh well, it's too bad T-Mac's streak is over.
> 
> But hey, at least grizzo is still maintaining an even more legendary streak -- more impressive than either Kobe's or T-Mac's accomplishments --
> 
> -- 20+ fall-on-the-floor-laughing, idiotic posts per day. Congratulations, Grizzo.




Now that's consistancy


----------



## Vintage

please do not insult other poster no matter how insane they may seem to be 

(you know I had to edit that)

rynobot

Grizzo:

All you do is hate. You hate on the Bulls, yet you have a Jay Williams avatar, whom you constantly love to bash. The only team that does well in your opinion is the Lakers.

Just bec, you have a fetish for Kobe, that doesn't mean TMac isnt a great player. Hes leading the league in scoring BTW. He sure sucks, huh? 

Lets compare this years Magic to the early Jordan Bulls. Let use 1988/1989 as an example. Jordan was the young superstar, like TMac. TMac has an up and coming rookie in Gooden. MJ had Pippen as the up and coming 1st year player. Tmac has another good rookie in Giricek. MJ had another good 1st year player in Horace Grant.

MJ and the Bulls made the playoffs, but didnt win it all.
This year, the Magic will make the playoffs.

So by using your logic, MJ must suck. He had Pippen and Grant, both who have one year more experience than Gooden/Giricek and couldnt win it all.

But wait, in a few short seasons, the Bulls rattled off the first of their 90's Dynasty Championships.

The Magic? We will have to wait and see.

The Magic are in a similar situation as the late 80's Bulls.

Give them time, Grizzo.


- Side note to Rynobot, I edited my intro to "Grizzo" so that way anyone who reads this knows who I am addressing this too. Hope you dont mind.


----------

